# tough tourney today



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Only 3 keepers first thing in the a.m. &$&&$#@& cold to..lol...but storys to tell...thanks guys nice to put faces with names and congrads to winners u for sure earned it.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

for the first of October I dont think you could ever get tougher conditions to fish in. 
It was manly fishing, like you could hear the music from the nfl films playing in your head while you braved the elements. Fish were very very picky about everything, depth, speed, and bait, not suprising given this nasty front. had a good time but im not suprised that not many people have posted about the tourney yet since they are all still recovering from it! good giveaways and raffles too! Got a new reel!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Just now starting to get feeling back in my fingers. Thanks for putting on a great tourney!!!
P.S. If anyone finds my anchor you can keep it.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Same. We got to fish Congress Lake today. Just dragging Minnows along the bottom. But my GOSH! I'm still COLD! :Banane01:


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Todd needs a boat moter mechanic also..lol


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

No doubt very tough tournament. My face is still red from the wind hitting it all day. Congrats on the winners and another well ran tournament.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

My first misfit tourny...It was tough..it was rough...it was finicky fish.....but I loved every minute of it, from learning the drain plug story to meeting new people...I am in for next year !!!!
.congrats to the guys with limits...they really earned it (or got real lucky?  )
Great give aways
Ran very smoothly 
One of the best tourneys I have been to..


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

It was my first but it won't be the last.Fishing was rough and battering.It was nice to finally meet a few of you in person as well.And yes Rick was there with us,the weather gave his presence away.Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

That first hour was miserable hut the rest of the day was great! I am pleased to say that the man that made the anonymous donations wound up with one the custom Rick Seevers memorial rods from lawman. Thanks again for a great tournament and some great sponsors!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow i was getting cold thinking about it!! Well maybe it was the cold refreshment by the pool doing that!! Believe it or not was bummed all day not getting to be there and do tourney. But i must say my team partners did not let me down. They hung in there in the terrible conditions and brought home a strong 8th place showing. Great job guys for your first crappie tourney. Ying you love them crappies now!! Man i am glad all made it in alright from the rediculous conditions Crappie Commander and Fishingtechnition almost got crushed by a large tree that literarly fell right on there spot they were fishing. They moved to position boat better because of wind or it would have been right on them. Scary. Glad you guys are okay!! Congrats to winners and all who fished tourney it took alot to be out there and last all day. Sounds like another interesting Misfit Tourney,what is in store for us next year?!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

troy.... haha, you posted from the pool in Florida... you might have a problem, glad I can still show my face. 
Try to enjoy yourself away from this weather for awhile, does your wife know you are on here?
By the way, thanks for moving the tournament to the fall it gave me a chance to fish it. Would love to do it again.
Mike


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad u are having a good time slim..i seen that tree that fell after tourney ...heard story and seen pics of it after it fell glad the crappie god called them to move.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

My dad and I might fish it next year. We are kinda noobies to Crappie fishing but this sounds like it was a great tournemant.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks OGF for putting together a great tournament, hop


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Mike me have a problem no way!!! I am only twitching right now from not casting a line in 4 days. Guess what i am getting ready to do? Some how i happen to be right next to a fishing pier SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO after my Tuna appetizer and a cold refreshment i will tuck the wife in bed and be out on pier till about 2 in the morning. And it is all you guys fault with all this tourney talk.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Troy you were missed. If anybody was gonna find that super shallow swimbait bite where the crappie were holding under the icebergs it would have been you. just remember only 6 1/2 more months and there should be another tourney so start prefishing now!


----------



## OsuJer (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey all, I finally registered tonight. I've been reading the forum for a while now and enjoy the friendly bantor, and wanted to get in on it. 

Second tourney for me today, and equally cold as last year. Still in awe of the 7lbs that won it. Think we lost patience and moved around too much. Besides our five keepers, we managed to catch the anchor rope twice and a chunk of steel cable.

Thanks OGF for putting this on, had a good time despite the cold.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ha! we caught a piece of steel cable also I wonder if it was the same one. bout 12-14 ft of water at the mouth of a bay?


----------



## OsuJer (Oct 2, 2011)

Ours was a little deeper, 19' or so. Near the buoys.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Miserable day on the water.

Everytime I fish Delaware,( 2 times per year) I am amazed at how many crappie are in the lake. With the huge cold front ,strong North wind, stained water, for that many crappie to be caught yesterday was a testament to just how good of a numbers crappie lake Delaware is. 

I realize only 11 teams brought limits to the scale, but if you were out in that stuff all day yesterday you would think that is really pretty good. Josh and I were talking part way through the day yesterday, as we were freezing, about how many guys would be out fishing for crappie on Delaware yesterday if it wasn't a tourney. We came to the conclusion of no one except maybe fishslim.

It was a good time as always. Looking forward to the next one in the spring.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Sounds like this tourny was tough! I fished the buckeye crappie challenge there the previous week and there were about 20 teams, all but about two or three didn't get a limit. We got ours under toons in the marina.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Btw
Did anyone spider rig?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

KWaller said:


> Btw
> Did anyone spider rig?


Yes, we did. Very tough with the wind


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

The fish bite was slow but i did manage to snag a catfish rod/reel while trolling. Oh well maybe next year.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

We didn't fare so well, my partner caught one keeper & one short fish. This def. inspires me to try to hone my crappie skills. I didn't manage to catch a thing besides a 1.5# channel during the first 15 minutes.

I do hope that they have two crappie tournaments next year, one in the Spring & one in the Fall. Maybe Spring @ Buckeye & Fall @ Delaware?


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

musikman43155 said:


> We didn't fare so well, my partner caught one keeper & one short fish. This def. inspires me to try to hone my crappie skills. I didn't manage to catch a thing besides a 1.5# channel during the first 15 minutes.
> 
> I do hope that they have two crappie tournaments next year, one in the Spring & one in the Fall. Maybe Spring @ Buckeye & Fall @ Delaware?


Haha yeah or else I'll find a new partner. Who would have thought a crankbait in 4 feet of water would have gotten us some crappie on board.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Heck we even tried bottom bouncers....why not? Nothing else work


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

It took us 4 hours for our first keeper. Then we caught 2 nice ones in under 2 fow in the span of 3 minutes so we changed our strategy and started fishing heavy cover on shore but nothing else showed up. Caught more catfish and white bass than crappies. Caught a huge bluegill on the swims. The kind of bluegill that has grown so big it started looking like a mutant. Bigger than our crappies I think. 

Good time for sure but didn't hang for the weigh in. Freezing cold and the thought of a warming glass of whiskey became over powering. Good to meet more of you fine folks though.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Couple questions:
1. Winners said they trolled... what did they troll?
2. How deep does the creek channel get?

Also, we had our limit by 10:30 but could not get the kicker to move up the ranks. (we did not troll and were not in the creek channel - at least I don't think)

thanks
Ying


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

they slow trolled minnows, and you were fishing the edge of the creek channel.
the depth of the creek channel depends on where you are in the lake up north the channel is 9 ft. middle parts of the lake 15-20. lower end 25 plus.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't anybody look at this Saturdays weather forecast,especially those of us whom faced the wrath of Misfit at the tournament.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for putting the tournament on OGF, we had a great time but as I type this my fingertips hurt! We caught all of our fish from 10am-12pm and only 2 of them were crappie and only one of them was a keeper. We caught a ton of white bass(as I heard others did as well) and several 12-13 inch largemouth bass. Tried just about everything tipped w/ either a minnow or wax worm. Fished 12ft at the deepest. I really wish we would have fished deeper but my partner boat was too small to stray that far from the shore. Haha we crossed the lake twice and the back and front of his boat filled almost halfway up with water because of hitting all the waves and water flying over the boat, and soaking us too. I really wish I would have broke out some Vibe's in the deeper water since it seems they were holding to the bottom. One team I talked to said they were holding so tight to the bottom that when they pulled their fish in the crappie had mud on them! Anyway good job by all that weighed and can't wait for Spring!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Dre my partner was catching crappie and I tossed a Vibe for about 20 mins without a hookup so don't feel too bad about not trying them.I think it was just a case of lady lucky,being at the right place,right time ,with something they wanted.Was a tough day for a lot of us.But all in all a fun day just to get together.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I fished every log there was in the lake but nothing was up - My weakness of open water fishing showed over the weekend. I guess that is one area I need to really improve on. We still have a fun day - My dad lives 2 hours away so this is really about the only time we fish together and have done so now for what 6 or 7 years in this tournament. So even a tough day fishing was still a good day. My son is 6 and probably in a few years he will be joing me in the tournament as long as he doesn't show dad up.

Dre - It was nice meeting you even though it was only a couple minutes before the tourny started.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

It was nice meeting you too Snyd! Seems we both had the same problem, deep, open water fishing. Next tournament I will be sure to have a bigger safer boat in case of weather conditions like this past weekend so I can get out in that open water if need be. I met several of you but I can't remember all the names(too cold for my brain to function and remember!), I was wearing the brown Vib"E" hat.


----------

